# Invaders UFO pics



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

Here's my version of the Invaders UFO with a custom built base. The top photo is untouched: In the second photo I had fun with photoshop streaking & tweaking the image.

It's hard to see but the 5 landing lights do work & the center beam is lit from below with a radio shack mini flourescent.

http://www.members.aol.com/anthprop/invadersufocomp.jpg

http://www.members.aol.com/anthprop/invadersufocomp.jpg


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WOW!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

*ufo*

Very nice ! great work !! i want one. used to have a few when i was a kid, but where are they now ? Hmm ? i need to find another and this time KEEP IT !!!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, Wow! 

The UFO is even poised at the same angle as in the 1970s box art!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Very cool... spooky... maybe add a wolfman down below looking scared!


just kidding.

Did you do the interior? (I'm a sucker for insides...)


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

very nice
cool diorama. :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

*Invaders ufo*

Hi all, say, can you still find anymore of those Invader ufo's ?
bert


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

ebay ebay ebay! atleast at the last resort.
i seen tons at toys r us years ago, i should of grabbed some then. thats when they sold models anyway.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

*MODELS*

hI LISFAN, I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN. YOU JUST CAN'T FIND ANY MODELS AT STORES LIKE YOU USED TO. I GUESS THEY THINK TODAYS KIDS WON'T LIKE MODELS, SO THEY DON'T EVEN GIVE THEM A CHANCE TO SEE FOR THEMSELVES. sEEMS LIKE MOST STORE MGR.S AND CORPORATE DECISION MAKERS NEVER TOUCHED A MODEL AS A KID OR AT LEAST THEY ACT LIKE THEY DIDN'T. GO INTO OUR LOCAL WALMART AND ASK IF THEY SELL MODELS AND THEY LOOK AT YOU WITH THAT SMIRK OF " WHY ? THEY TAKE UP TOO MUCH ROOM AND ONE STORE MGR. [WALMART] SAID THAT EVEN AS A KID HE THOUGHT HIS FRIENDS WHO "WASTED TIME" BUILDING PLASTIC TOYS WERE DUMB, AND THAT his STORE POLICY IS NOT TO SELL THEM, AND IF ANY do COME IN, HE JUST STICKS THEM IN THE BACK UNTIL HE CAN FIND TIME TO SEND THEM BACK TO THE WAREHOUSE, now, that is what i call DUMB, and i told him so!


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

I have to echo John's sentiment!

WOW!!!

I never thought of doing THAT!!!

GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Wow. WOW! Did you put in the interior? Post a shot!


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi modelmaker
i hear ya! tell those managers. they shouldnt censor what we buy!
im lucky in that the walmart i go too sells models but a limited selection.
phil


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

Thanks everyone- Yes I did the interior- no added bells & whistles (or lights for that matter) Just normal build & paint. When I get a chance I'll take some less dramatic shots to share how I wired it- The landing lights & center light operate from separate switches on the base.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

*Fantastic!*

Wow is right,what a cool idea. I thought of something similar,but did,nt incorporate the clear tube "beam" effect. Do the lights stay lit all the time,or do they blink,rotate? You did an excellent job!! That tree looks real! I love the boxart from this kit.I'm trying to find some blue LEDs for my domes(5). I dissected a blinking bicycle safety light (clip-on type)from Wal-mart,and am replacing the existing red LEDs with blue ones-hopefully. Nice work man!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

thanks Mysterion. The lights don't blink or oscillate. They were bright led's taken from key chains. The low light effect does add realism to the tree.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

A very nice effect, I have to admit!

However, why did you not clean up the seam around the saucer bottom? Do you need to take the saucer apart to access the wiring for repairs or to get at the power source?

Would it have been possible to include the wiring and power inside the "cabin" area and just not include an interior?

It'd be cool if you could publish a wiring diagram or a photo of the setup for those of us envious of your work to copy!


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

NTR-- You are exactly right. I must access the wiring by lifting the ship from it's circular underbody. I use windshield sealer (like black, super strong "fun-tak" to keep the seam closed. In prepping the model for the photo, I guess I didn't close the rim as tightly as I can. 
As for the wiring, I'm not experienced with much miniature electronics. I used the flat batteries supplied with the pocket lights and connected them in series, letting the wires exit through the landing gear and into the tree, where lead wires were molded into the center of the tree (molded with sculpey) The wires then travel under the base to the switch.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

*Re: MODELS*



model maker said:


> *hI LISFAN, I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN. YOU JUST CAN'T FIND ANY MODELS AT STORES LIKE YOU USED TO. I GUESS THEY THINK TODAYS KIDS WON'T LIKE MODELS, SO THEY DON'T EVEN GIVE THEM A CHANCE TO SEE FOR THEMSELVES. sEEMS LIKE MOST STORE MGR.S AND CORPORATE DECISION MAKERS NEVER TOUCHED A MODEL AS A KID OR AT LEAST THEY ACT LIKE THEY DIDN'T. GO INTO OUR LOCAL WALMART AND ASK IF THEY SELL MODELS AND THEY LOOK AT YOU WITH THAT SMIRK OF " WHY ? THEY TAKE UP TOO MUCH ROOM AND ONE STORE MGR. [WALMART] SAID THAT EVEN AS A KID HE THOUGHT HIS FRIENDS WHO "WASTED TIME" BUILDING PLASTIC TOYS WERE DUMB, AND THAT his STORE POLICY IS NOT TO SELL THEM, AND IF ANY do COME IN, HE JUST STICKS THEM IN THE BACK UNTIL HE CAN FIND TIME TO SEND THEM BACK TO THE WAREHOUSE, now, that is what i call DUMB, and i told him so! *


Hi,
The UFO from "The Invaders" is great. It just cries out to be issued as a larger kit although the model that was available is OK. I recall telling someone at a local store chain (now defunct) in the last couple of years that I was shocked they no longer sold model kits at their store. The worker told me it was because of issues with selling the paint and glue to kids. I suspect there are many reasons as to why models are not sold everywhere. But if a company purchases models as merchandise to be sold, and a lower level management person has arbitrarily decided not to sell them, that's wrong. I'd tell the home office if I knew.
Jim


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

*models*

I know what you mean !!!!! these so called store mgr.s never built models as kids, so they have no idea how it develops imagination and SKILLS, and patients. but they would rather sell violent video games to kids. go fiqure ?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

So, those who wasted time building models grew up to be interesting, and creative, and the manager is a manager of the walmart. Who's sorry now? 

I have found that retail managers are not very creative, and they spend too much time blaming others for their own lack of knowledge and experience. This is especially true in more remote areas when a corporation wants a new location - and they hire the lumber mill manager for the job. He takes it for more money and the store ends up serving the community poorly.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

ditto!


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

*Re: models*



model maker said:


> *I know what you mean !!!!! these so called store mgr.s never built models as kids, so they have no idea how it develops imagination and SKILLS, and patients. but they would rather sell violent video games to kids. go fiqure ? *


Hello!
What you say is true, but sometimes parent might be the reason kids never got into the hobby. I grew up in the 1960s, and grew up building model kits. I was an only child, and models (especially the sci-fi ones) helped me to be creative and pass the time. A kid in class came over to my house (his name I long forgotten, I guess I'm getting old). He loved the models I put together from "Lost In Space," namely the "Robinson family, chariot, monster" and the "Robot" models put out by Aurora. They were finished crude in comparison to the model building skills I have today. I told him they were in such and such store and were cheap. His reply, "my parents don't want us to play with model kits because of the mess." True I suppose, but people can have odd opinions about things. I 'think' he might be the same kid who told me he wasn't allowed to watch "Lost In Space." His mother thought it wasn't good for him and his brothers....PLEASE!
Jim


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

*mgr.s*

wow mark, you nailed that one to a tee !!!!! the redding, red bluff walmarts are probably run by former lumber mill mgrs or whatever because in this area, it is a timber industry area big time, AND, a lot of the mills have closed down over the last 10 years because of things like the spotted owl, and just plain MISMANAGMENT !!!!!!


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2002)

As a kid I always had to go "shopping" with my Mom,sister,Grandmother and aunts. The only thing that kept me from being board was to break away and look to see what model kits the local stores had. I purchased many Revell kits at the local Drug store. Now I have to go to a hobbyshop to even find a Model kit. I am lucky enough to have two Hobbyshops within 3 miles of my Home.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

*your lucky*

your lucky there superbird ! the nearest hobby shop that sells an assortment of model kits is a mere 151 miles EACH WAY !! and past that is 250 miles in the san francisco bay area. there was a couple of great hobby shops here in the redding, ca. area about 7 years ago, then walmart drove THEM out of business with there better price on model kits [ and walmart at that time had a pretty good selection] then walmart up and quits selling models, up here [ except for the couple of car models they have .
bert


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

*Hello guys and gals*

Since we are on the subject of the invader's ufo I want to share pictures of my build-up too. Is not perfect like some other models but it was a rush built. I bought a second one to do a better job at it and to light it up. Enjoy.......

http://www.msnusers.com/TheCheeseFamilytwo/pictures


Mike :wave: 

P.S. This is my first time posting pictures, hope the link works, if not can anybody please help me post this pictures.

Thanks.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

mmmmm that url isn't for "shared" pics...


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Great Pics of the model :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

*Darn it, where are my manners*

Great job Aurorafan, you have to tell me how to do the effects on my UFO. 

I intend to light up a second ufo kit that I have. It will have to be sealed withouth any interior because of the wiring and components. I remember from the tv show that there was a rotating light effect on top and around the upper portion of the saucer.


In reply to the last 5 posts, my local Walmart only carries muscle car kits and nascar, is the only thing people from down here are interested. I'm lucky to have a local hobby shop that carries PL kits and then of course is Michael's arts and craft shop, but they mainly sell cars with some military jet kits.

Again excellent kit Aurorafan.


MIke 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Hello guys and gals*



ssgt-cheese said:


> *Since we are on the subject of the invader's ufo I want to share pictures of my build-up too. *


Cool! I like to buy multiple copies too; one for a fast build and one for the ultimate build.

I found one of the Mono Invaders UFOs at a local hobby shop for about $15 and snapped it up, but that was all they had. Good to see lots of pics since I'm going to have to do the "ultimate" without any practice.

I'm thinking of some kind of light conduit along the inside of the lid to light up the perimeter lights. Maybe some kind of chaser circuit. Does anyone recall how these appeared? I'm thinking a blue LED light source in the center cavity and still building up the interior.


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

*Hi Steve244*

If you notice that the perimeter around the upper part of the UFO kit is wrong. Instead of those square bumps around it is supposed to have indentations(the whole perimeter flush with the surface).

If you carve those out, to look like windows, and put a chaser circuit like the one used on some the models I seen here of the TOS E nacelle effect. 

I got the pilot episode of The Invaders and from what I can make out of it the rotating lights were either yellow or white, the bottom 5 domes were light blue blinking randomly and the engine effect was glowing red, not to mention the whole saucer was glowing too.

Mike.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

You know what might be cool is to put some dry ice in the tube to make it look like the smoke is coming out of the UFO. I saw this at Wonderfest a few years back.:roll:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Wow that sure does look good, i was just looking at this post 2 years after it was posted since this is what i am working on right now. ANY ONE ELSE HAVE ANY INVADER UFO PICS THEY CAN POST ?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Now that wolfman idea is good, maybe stuck under the light or cowering behind the tree.


----------

